# Safety Equipment



## johnstonepal (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi
I have a workshop where I do a bit of spraying, welding and possibly now making surfboards too! The latter involves styrene, resins, MEKP catalyst, paints, and fibre glass dust, so not all that safe without good equipment! I bought a 3m Mask (see UK ebay item 252866184766 for the filtration system which came with it, which seems not great!). I have an air compressor in a clean environment away from the working space. As I don't have any dust or chemicals near the compressor, I assumed I wouldn't need filtration except for water/oil. The belt filter system (ebay thing) says it has water separator plus filter plus activated carbon filter, so looks like its geared up to protect from just about anything. However I got water in my mask, loads of water in my air tools, and also don't feel great (could be psychological!) and i do also smell rubbery smell similar to the original poster of this thread. I think the smell is the release agent as I am using a LIDL clear air hose which is new. 
My main question which I can't find an answer to is....

Am i right in thinking I only need a condensed vapour separator (water oil filter) on my set up, and then the air should be breathable? 
The 3 stage filtration kits, a decent one like Devilbliss etc anyway, are £300-350 which I just can't afford. I didn't think it was necessary but maybe it is, can anyone help?
Thanks


----------

